# Any trails around south side? Pearland, friendswood etc



## agonzales1981

I am currently scratching my dirtbike itch. I've heard of the trails off Dixie farm rd, can you still ride there? Not looking for extreme trails just a place to have a little fun. Thanks in advance


----------



## iridered2003

SHNF is the only place i can think of other then the few atv parks around the houston area. i use to ride trails all the time, but there have been so many closed down


----------



## dabossgonzo

*dixie*



agonzales1981 said:


> I am currently scratching my dirtbike itch. I've heard of the trails off Dixie farm rd, can you still ride there? Not looking for extreme trails just a place to have a little fun. Thanks in advance


The only trails I know of off Dixie is the single trail that is along Clear Creek (thats in my backyard). The problem is there is no place to park and the riding is pretty boring, I will ride it every once in a while just to keep my batteries charged or a test ride after working on one of the ATV's.

If you want to give it a try shoot me a PM and you can borrow my driveway for parking.


----------



## Devin 85

pland parkway! not a hole lot of trails but there are some and alot of open field! we go ride the 4 wheelers out there somtimes... ive heard of the cops stopping people out there but my friends and i have never had a problems and ride there often!!..


----------



## Bozo

Is old McFarland road still assessable between Friendswood and League City? We used to go hunting back there in high school and there were old dirt roads that weren't used anymore that would take you to Alvin if the bridge wasn't out.


----------



## yakPIRATE

What about the one off 517


----------



## agonzales1981

dabossgonzo said:


> The only trails I know of off Dixie is the single trail that is along Clear Creek (thats in my backyard). The problem is there is no place to park and the riding is pretty boring, I will ride it every once in a while just to keep my batteries charged or a test ride after working on one of the ATV's.
> 
> If you want to give it a try shoot me a PM and you can borrow my driveway for parking.


Thanks I may hit you up!

Devin, 
Where at on Pearland parkway? Assume I'm coming from 518 toward the beltway.

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Devin 85

go toward the belt on pland pkwy look to the right and u can see where trucks pull off and drive down....several dif spots along the road..there is a small bridge going over a creek near a water treatment plant i think thats what it is... u can pull off there and there are some trails u can follow!...


----------



## Blue Fury

Behind my house in league city it's a lot of land to ride on and some nasty mud / ponds to go in.


----------

